# Microphone Amplification Software?



## MatressGiant (Jul 18, 2008)

I have recently purchased a Logitech USB microphone. I have tried literally everything possible to make it louder and am not looking for any kind of troubleshooting on this thread, being why its under software. What I would appreciate would be if someone could tell me if they knew of any software that could boost my microphone volume (comes in as "Wave In") in real time, such as one would do for programs like Ventrilo.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That is not a software function. Hardware would be needed for amplification.


----------



## e2e8 (Dec 23, 2009)

If turning all the various volume settings all the way to the maximum setting is not loud enough, there is likely something wrong with the microphone or sound card


----------



## MatressGiant (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you for your input.

Elvandil: As I said in my initial post I have achieved amplification with programs such as Ventrilo, which is software. What I would like to know is if there were some kind of software that would do the same thing in real time so that I can use it with other applications.

e2e8: I would have thought the same. Unfortunately the problem seems to be that they use a crappy generic driver "AK5370" for the microphone. My sound card works just fine and any kind of regular microphone that I would plug into the sound card works just fine. The problem is that it has nothing to do with my soundcard(Edit: Because it is a USB Microphone). It sounds nice enough if I boost the volume of it on Ventrilo, but that is the only program that I have found that I can boost the volume enough on.

If anyone knows of any kind of software that can do something like this, or how I could fix this any other way I would appreciate the input.


----------



## MatressGiant (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Louder sound=higher energy. There needs to be an energy input. Software does not contain energy. So, no sound amplification. Such settings on Windows as "boost" change hardware settings. If software could do it, we would not need to plug anything in.

A pre-amp on the microphone is what is usually used.


----------



## MatressGiant (Jul 18, 2008)

What I am confused about, I suppose, is this. How is it that I am able to boost my outbound on a VoIP program such as Ventrilo then? I understand that some sound quality would be lost, and I am fine with that. Perhaps "amplification" is not the correct term?

Additionally, do they even make pre-amps for USB microphones? I was under the assumption that they did not. If so, what kind of price range would I be looking at? I'm not really looking to spend more than the cost of a new non-usb microphone on an amp because then I might as well just get a new mic. (Edit: I should add that I have previously owned two regular mics that plugged into my sound card. No problems with those.)

Thank you for your time.


----------



## spatian116 (Jan 24, 2010)

Depending on your sound card you can download IDT control panel, that has Mic Boost settings. My mic isnt loud enough so i use it.


----------



## MatressGiant (Jul 18, 2008)

This is a "USB Microphone." It plugs directly into the USB port. It does not in any way have anything to do with my sound card or a microphone port of any kind. It comes into the computer as "Wave In," and rather than have anything to do with my sound card it functions through its own driver called "AK5370" which has no advanced options available to it meaning I cannot boost its volume via conventional means. I have been able to boost it through one program (Ventrilo, a VoIP program), but it only boosts it for that program. What I would like to achieve is the ability to increase my outbound volume for all programs via software.

Additionally, I have looked for any kind of amplifier that connects to a USB MICROPHONE (the microphone itself plugs into a USB port) and I have found none. I have found amps that themselves plug into a USB port, but none that accept USB as an input.


----------



## MatressGiant (Jul 18, 2008)

Bump.


----------

